# Plow recomendations for a 09 Jeep Wrangler



## 5558man

I'd love a v-plow for this truck but doesn't seem to be possible without going to a UTV plow and voiding all manufacturers warranties. 

So I'm thinking a 7'-7'8" straight blade with down pressure. 

Guys with Jeep experience, what brand do you like?


----------



## Freshwater

Lookup member theplowmeister

Puts 7.6 vplows on his jeeps.


----------



## mrgarciainc

boss makes a v-plow for lightweight vehicles now. HTX model I believe


----------



## Randall Ave

Freshwater said:


> Lookup member theplowmeister
> 
> Puts 7.6 vplows on his jeeps.


What he said, plowmeister is the Jeep guy round these parts. You can put a V on, but you gotta be able to make modifications.


----------



## cjames808

mrgarciainc said:


> boss makes a v-plow for lightweight vehicles now. HTX model I believe


Yup. I see a crew of three newer black wranglers with these Boss Vs. Look very sharp, I think they stick to a neighborhood of small lots and drives.


----------



## to_buy

Just got a quote for a 7.6 western for the same truck, or a western light weight


----------



## GoPlowYourself

Buy a truck


----------



## theplowmeister

GoPlowYourself said:


> Buy a truck


Why?


----------



## Freshwater

GoPlowYourself said:


> Buy a truck


I don't agree with this at all, and I I'm a truck guy. Plowing with jeeps is a concept that's been tried and perfected with great success over decades. Their the undisputed kings of residential driveways, and fill a role that my trucks simply can't. Guys have also found the right mods to really unlock their potential.


----------



## 5558man

If I have a 3-4 inch lift on an 09 wrangler what is the part Part/Mod that I need so that the plow mount is the right distance from the ground?


----------



## theplowmeister

5558man said:


> If I have a 3-4 inch lift on an 09 wrangler what is the part Part/Mod that I need so that the plow mount is the right distance from the ground?


UMmmmmm kinda depends on what brand of plow your going to get.


----------



## Freshwater

theplowmeister said:


> UMmmmmm kinda depends on what brand of plow your going to get.


Sure does, each manufacturer has their own way to lower the mounting angle.


----------



## theplowmeister

Be nice freshwater!


----------



## theplowmeister

As far as brand of plow.

Depends what your going to do, just a couple of drives or 50 drives?

each brand has its good points and its bad points.


For V plows
Boss... Full trip, springs to pull back the wings, direct lift, HEAVY plow (My plow is not the UTV plow 700+lb) not the easiest to mount.
Meyer... trip edge, duel action cylinders, chain lift, plow is closest to the jeep, least amount of rise on plow. mid weight. 480LB the worst to mount and remove.


----------



## Randall Ave

theplowmeister said:


> As far as brand of plow.
> 
> Depends what your going to do, just a couple of drives or 50 drives?
> 
> each brand has its good points and its bad points.
> 
> For V plows
> Boss... Full trip, springs to pull back the wings, direct lift, HEAVY plow (My plow is not the UTV plow 700+lb) not the easiest to mount.
> Meyer... trip edge, duel action cylinders, chain lift, plow is closest to the jeep, least amount of rise on plow. mid weight. 480LB the worst to mount and remove.


Which one do you like better?


----------



## theplowmeister

I think IM going with Meyer next time.


----------



## Freshwater

theplowmeister said:


> Be nice freshwater!


I wasn't the only one, there's a missing post here. But your right I will be nice.

I finding a lot of guys really liking this newer fleet of meyers plows.


----------



## GoPlowYourself

theplowmeister said:


> Why?


In my situation the bigger the better but we do big lots. I guess for driveways or something a Jeep may be good.


----------



## Freshwater

GoPlowYourself said:


> In my situation the bigger the better but we do big lots. I guess for driveways or something a Jeep may be good.


That's exactly why we called you out. There's a place and fit for almost all equipment out here. The key is finding it. You right there's no place in a big lot for a jeep. There's no place in a lot for my little skid or the smaller tractors, but they kill walks. Jeeps stand tall in this industry, and have for a long time. Putting the right piece of equipment on the right job is just as important as putting the right employee on the right equipment.


----------



## GoPlowYourself

Freshwater said:


> That's exactly why we called you out. There's a place and fit for almost all equipment out here. The key is finding it. You right there's no place in a big lot for a jeep. There's no place in a lot for my little skid or the smaller tractors, but they kill walks. Jeeps stand tall in this industry, and have for a long time. Putting the right piece of equipment on the right job is just as important as putting the right employee on the right equipment.


I like to bust chops but I guess some people take everything as gospel! I'm a ballbuster


----------



## Randall Ave

Freshwater said:


> I wasn't the only one, there's a missing post here. But your right I will be nice.
> 
> I finding a lot of guys really liking this newer fleet of meyers plows.


Isn't Fenner, or someone else providing Meyer with the hydraulics now. If I had a Jeep, I'd go with a Meyer.


----------



## Freshwater

GoPlowYourself said:


> I like to bust chops but I guess some people take everything as gospel! I'm a ballbuster


Great you'll fit right in.


----------



## Freshwater

5558man, let us know what you went with. We all like pics of new setups.


----------



## to_buy

So which would you prefer a Western 7 1/2 hts or a 7ft ultra?


----------



## 5558man

theplowmeister said:


> UMmmmmm kinda depends on what brand of plow your going to get.


Sorry I should have specified. Its a brand new boss HTX V 7'6".


----------



## larry newman

Sno-Way 26 w/. downpressure on 15 + 06 Wranglers. Don't forget the front Timbrens!

Have seen a Wrangler with adapted vee from a four wheeler. Truck vees would be too heavy...you want the rear wheels to stay on the ground...heh. This is my fourth Jeep' ('15), and the frames are not truck frames...a back box on Jeep #1 kept ripping off..I spent a lot of time at the welder's...


----------



## theplowmeister

larry newman said:


> Sno-Way 26 w/. downpressure on 15 + 06 Wranglers. Don't forget the front Timbrens!
> 
> Have seen a Wrangler with adapted vee from a four wheeler. Truck vees would be too heavy...you want the rear wheels to stay on the ground...heh. This is my fourth Jeep' ('15), and the frames are not truck frames...a back box on Jeep #1 kept ripping off..I spent a lot of time at the welder's...


Dam so ive been doing it all wrong for 10 years!!


----------



## to_buy




----------



## to_buy

Here is a 09 Wrangler I did Saturday. Van Dines in Hackensack sold me everything I need. Worked out nice


----------



## Randall Ave

to_buy said:


> View attachment 174567


Looks good, how bright are the new headlamps?


----------



## Randall Ave

to_buy said:


> Here is a 09 Wrangler I did Saturday. Van Dines in Hackensack sold me everything I need. Worked out nice


I bought a frame kit, and such there, they gave me a dealer discount. Nice people.


----------



## to_buy

Randall Ave said:


> I bought a frame kit, and such there, they gave me a dealer discount. Nice people.


I have been using them for 20 years, they always treated me right. The owner Buddy is a pisser until it get busy.


----------



## to_buy

Randall Ave said:


> Looks good, how bright are the new headlamps?


I like them, they are brighter I was surprised.


----------



## info4tim

Randall Ave said:


> What he said, plowmeister is the Jeep guy round these parts. You can put a V on, but you gotta be able to make modifications.


Not anymore! BOSS has new V to fit jeeps! (Taken from their UTV lineup)


----------



## Bison

How much sag do you get with that Western? Could we see a side pic with the plow up?


----------



## to_buy

I don't have a picture of the side with the plow up, but they make a 2 in spacer to put on the front springs. The are not to expensive so we are going to add them just as a insurance.


----------



## to_buy

These are the spacers I used, made by Daystar, 2 inch leveling kit, front and rear


----------



## Bison

I picked up a set of JKU Rubicon springs. The front springs are about 2" taller then mine. Leveled out the jeep and helped carry the plow. I'll probably still add either air shocks or Timbrens down the road


----------

